# Am i Gonna get fired for doing this



## Missym (Mar 1, 2022)

So today we got a rush at drive up and  a case of beer was my drive up order , my device died and like an idiot i forgot to let someone know.
I remembered cause i have anxiety.
I went back in and signed into  my my device.
But i was like
Nope not gonna process it, thats dumb asf
So i said i wasnt gonna process the order and went to find a leader then he said it disappeared.
 Im thinking because its 12 eastern time and it has said it was canceling tomorrow. 
 idk.

but im worried about signing into the device


----------



## Inboundbeast (Mar 1, 2022)

Hello. Based off the information given I am extremely confused…. This was your driveup order?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 1, 2022)

So, were you clocked out and signed back into the device off the clock? Or just forgot about that item and signed into the device after running the order? Your post doesn't make sense to my head.


----------



## Missym (Mar 2, 2022)

Missym said:


> i





StargazerOmega said:


> So, were you clocked out and signed back into the device off the clock? Or just forgot about that item and signed into the device after running the order? Your post doesn't make sense to my head.


Sorry im not good with words.
 Yes clocked out , went home, remembered about my drive up order , came in and went to GS to have them process for me. He had me sign in then i was like nope im not gonna process it.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 2, 2022)

I honestly would've waited until my next shift to let someone know what happened. It's against policy to work off the clock and could get you in trouble. Was this your personal order or a guest's?


----------



## Missym (Mar 2, 2022)

Inboundbeast said:


> Hello. Based off the information given I am extremely confused…. This was your driveup order?


i left work then remembered anou


StargazerOmega said:


> I honestly would've waited until my next shift to let someone know what happened. It's against policy to work off the clock and could get you in trouble. Was this your personal order or a guest's?


this was another guests. I did not process the order because i was worried i would get in trouble, so i just signed in the my device then signed back out.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2022)

So you will get fired if someone say something . You don’t get a conversation about it it’s immediate termination. Again if someone is mentioning this and hr or ap finds out you will be terminated .


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2022)

You should have left it as it was and say something the next day to your leader . That would have been a pdd because technically it’s a “walk away” order and that would have been it. But now you created a bigger issues and you know how target loves drama and people talk.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 2, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> So you will get fired if someone say something . You don’t get a conversation about it it’s immediate termination. Again if someone is mentioning this and hr or ap finds out you will be terminated .


This. If you were returning a walkie or a magnet, because you forgot to put it back in the equipment room, you'd be fine; but because you made it home then went back and signed into the device off the clock, that could lead to your term. Pray that someone doesn't say anything.


----------



## Missym (Mar 2, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> You should have left it as it was and say something the next day to your leader . That would have been a pdd because technically it’s a “walk away” order and that would have been it. But now you created a bigger issues and you know how target loves drama and people talk.


----------



## Missym (Mar 2, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> You should have left it as it was and say something the next day to your leader . That would have been a pdd because technically it’s a “walk away” order and that would have been it. But now you created a bigger issues and you know how target loves drama and people talk.


Even if i didnt process the order ?


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2022)

Missym said:


> Even if i didnt process the order ?


Yes in that case you would have been spoken too and get a pod. But everything changed when you went back to the store logged in your zebra even if it’s for a second it’s considered off the clock work.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2022)

StargazerOmega said:


> This. If you were returning a walkie or a magnet, because you forgot to put it back in the equipment room, you'd be fine; but because you made it home then went back and signed into the device off the clock, that could lead to your term. Pray that someone doesn't say anything.


Yeah hopefully no one talks.


----------



## Missym (Mar 2, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Yeah hopefully no one talks.


If no one talks i will be ok?


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2022)

Missym said:


> If no one talks i will be ok?


You will . Unless ap looks at the camera. But really no ap looks at a footage from the day before if nothing was mentioned


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2022)

Just relax and let it be


----------



## Missym (Mar 2, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> You will . Unless ap looks at the camera. But really no ap looks at a footage from the day before if nothing was mentioned


 This makes me feel better. I thought they could see if  i signed in on the zebra after or something. I went in pretty late. Im glad i didnt process the order i feel like that would have make things worse. The night person went to process the order for me and it was gone (it said it was canceling the next day and the store was like 30 mins to closing ) he says he didnt process it  so im assuming thats what happened


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2022)

Don’t miss understand me they can see that you logged in . However no one will look because pml only looks at logs in zebra to see which one are missing .


----------

